# Lumps on goats skin (pics included)? Ideas and advice needed



## Lady Jane (Mar 4, 2011)

These lumps are not very big and are on the side/shoulder area. Many of them are not noticeable unless you feel her skin. I have been researching it but I can not pin down what it might me. Abscess (though that is usually on the neck area), mange, CL? Those are the only ideas I could come up with though I am hoping it is not so serious. 

Here are some photos to give someone an idea of what it might be. Also, if you are pretty sure you know what it is I would love some advice on treatment. 
















Also, I am concerned about Jolie Fille's weight. She is in milk and getting grain in the morning and evening, yet she looks skinny to me. What do you think? Should I be concerned?















One more quick thing. :/ When I first got Jolie her udder was pink, but now it looks black and dry. I haven't started milking yet because the kids are only four weeks old. I am going to put udder balm on her in hopes that it is just dry from the kids nursing. sorry i didn't get pics of her udder.
Thanks guys. It is great to have this supportive community when one is stumped.


----------



## Lady Jane (Mar 4, 2011)

She is not acting outwardly sick. She is alert and curious with a healthy appetite.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 4, 2011)

What kind of hay are you feeding and is it free choice? She doesn't look bad to me. Also how much grain are you feeding her?  I'm not sure about the udder changing color or the lumps. I'm sure someone else will come on and have some answers.


----------



## Lady Jane (Mar 4, 2011)

I am feeding Timothy grass and it is free choice.  and she is getting about a pound and a half of grain the morning and evening. Like, a coffee can and a half of grain.


----------



## glenolam (Mar 4, 2011)

Throwing a dart out here....are the lumps/abcesses where injections were given?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 4, 2011)

Odd time of the year for fly bots, but if it was summer that would be my guess.

She looks thin to me, but I have meat goats, so i am not a good judge of dairy goats,

I would offer her some alfalfa, I beleive alfalfa pellets are used alot by the dairy people. I don't think timothy hay is enough variety for her.  And some free-choice goat minerals would do her wonders.

Is that one lump broken open with a scab on it?


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 4, 2011)

Given that Jolie Fille is in milk, I suggest adding the following to her diet:

*Alfalfa hay*-can be pelleted, mine prefer Lucerne Farm's Alfa Supreme {it is misted with molasses}(instead of the timothy-  alfala has a higher protein count)

*BOSS*(Black Oil Sunflower Seed)

*Beet pellets*

*Manna Pro*

Free Choice *Goat minerals* (not the sheep & goat! It doesn't have enough copper for the goats)

_*Edited to add: * Also, what grain are you feeding her? If it is DuMore, I suggest switching to Purina Noble Goat. _ 

Now, about those lumps/bumps... I too am curious if they are injection sites.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 4, 2011)

If she were mine I would be trying to get some weight on her.  It can be tough to keep them in good condition when they're in milk.  Livinwright made good suggestions about adding the alfalfa, calf manna, etc.  Especially with her getting so much grain I would REALLY emphasize the alfalfa- you want to maintain the correct calciumhosphorous ratio.  Adding all that grain without adding extra calcium can cause some major problems.  Adding the alfalfa alone will go a long way in helping her maintain condition, but the calf manna and BOSS are a good idea.

Also, check the purina noble goat to be sure it's not medicated before feeding it to a doe who's milk you plan to consume.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 4, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Also, check the purina noble goat to be sure it's not medicated before feeding it to a doe who's milk you plan to consume.


Thank you for adding this!  I completely spaced that there is a medicated version of the Noble Goat!


----------



## Lady Jane (Mar 4, 2011)

I have never given her a shot and I don't know for sure, but I don't think that the previous owner did either. At least not recently before I got her. 
I have given her alfalfa before but I didn't buy it this week. Can I get BOSS at TSC? I have been wanting to add it to the goats diet but am not sure where to get it. 
They are getting Golden Blend Goat minerals free choice. I was also giving baking soda but read on here that it is not necessary. There seems to be a split/mixed opinion on that. 
I have been using Dumore sweet feed with 16% protein because I did not see an obvious difference in the ingredients listings so I thought that the added price to Purina was due to it being a name brand. 

20kids: I don't know about the dark scab thing. That one isn't lumpy it's just rough dark skin with a white dot in the center as you can see. To be honest, she's got me quite befuddled.  good question.


----------



## Lady Jane (Mar 4, 2011)

About the alfalfa. Funny story, I had the vet come over a couple weeks ago to check the herd. She has worked with goats before but she is mainly a cattle vet. She was concerned about Jolie Filles weight. Yet, when we told her that we had gotten a couple bales of alfalfa for the girls to give to them once a week, she didn't think that was necessary and thought we would be fine with just Timothy.  
Also, the farmer we bought all of the goats from only gave his heard Timothy. *shrug* And he was goat dairy farmer with a huge herd. 
Would the alfalfa pellets be cheaper then the hay? And could I just add them to the grain when I feed her? The other goats don't necessarily need the alfalfa because their not in milk right?


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 4, 2011)

Lady Jane said:
			
		

> I have never given her a shot and I don't know for sure, but I don't think that the previous owner did either. At least not recently before I got her.
> I have given her alfalfa before but I didn't buy it this week. Can I get BOSS at TSC? I have been wanting to add it to the goats diet but am not sure where to get it.
> They are getting Golden Blend Goat minerals free choice. I was also giving baking soda but read on here that it is not necessary. There seems to be a split/mixed opinion on that.
> I have been using Dumore sweet feed with 16% protein because I did not see an obvious difference in the ingredients listings so I thought that the added price to Purina was due to it being a name brand.


hmmm.... hopefully someone more experienced with the lumps will butt in.

Yes, TSC carries BOSS   The brand they carry is in a bright orange bag.
and, you can save some of the plumper seeds for planting come spring/summer(once the muddy season is mostly gone). They DO grow! I have some started inside already. 
I do strongly suggest adding the beet pellets to your milking doe's diet. if for nothing else than as a milking stand treat. You soak the pellets(1 part pellet to 2 parts COLD water for 2 hrs). Most does enjoy it so much they take their time and you can take a little longer in milking them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 4, 2011)

If she is the only one that really needs alfalfa, then I would just buy the pellets and add to her food.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 4, 2011)

I think Timothy may be higher in calcium than some other grass hays, but I know it's not nearly as high as alfalfa...  Anyone know if Timothy will cut it for calcium if it's the only hay they're getting?

The alfalfa will also provide some extra protein, but if you can substitute a larger amount of Timothy for alfalfa and maintain ratios you can always add calf manna to get the extra protein.  I'll be curious to hear from those in the know!


----------



## Iluvnigees (Mar 4, 2011)

Lady Jane said:
			
		

> I have never given her a shot and I don't know for sure, but I don't think that the previous owner did either. At least not recently before I got her.
> I have given her alfalfa before but I didn't buy it this week. Can I get BOSS at TSC? I have been wanting to add it to the goats diet but am not sure where to get it.
> They are getting Golden Blend Goat minerals free choice. I was also giving baking soda but read on here that it is not necessary. There seems to be a split/mixed opinion on that.
> I have been using Dumore sweet feed with 16% protein because I did not see an obvious difference in the ingredients listings so I thought that the added price to Purina was due to it being a name brand.
> ...


Could that spot be a bite? Does she have a fever?  Those two rear lumps are to parallel to be random. I don't know much about lymph nodes but could it be a spider bite or something causing an infection.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 4, 2011)

We don't milk, just keep the kids on the doe, and hadn't used alafalfa hay in 15 years of raising goats, but this year I talked my husband into buying a bale a day(45lbs) for my 18 does, while they are nursing and the kids are growing like crazy. The does are looking really good, I also feed a bale of mixed 2nd cutting grass hay(50lbs) a day, along with 
1 lb of 16% pelleted goat feed per doe,  with 1/4 to 1/2 lb of crimped corn, and about 1/2 to 3/4 cup of dried beet pulp per doe. Beet pulp is also new this year.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 4, 2011)

Lady Jane said:
			
		

> About the alfalfa. Funny story, I had the vet come over a couple weeks ago to check the herd. She has worked with goats before but she is mainly a cattle vet. She was concerned about Jolie Filles weight. Yet, when we told her that we had gotten a couple bales of alfalfa for the girls to give to them once a week, she didn't think that was necessary and thought we would be fine with just Timothy.
> Also, the farmer we bought all of the goats from only gave his heard Timothy. *shrug* And he was goat dairy farmer with a huge herd.
> Would the alfalfa pellets be cheaper then the hay? And could I just add them to the grain when I feed her? The other goats don't necessarily need the alfalfa because their not in milk right?


Either the pelleted or the Lucerne Farms' shrinkwrapped & Molasses misted shredded alfalfa "bale" would be better in price than buying bales of alfalfa hay like you would for timothy or 1st or 2nd cuts!  
I am really suprised at how many goat dairy farms do not feed primarily alfalfa hay to their does!   I know it is more expesive than regular grass hay... but it makes their milk so much sweeter and less "goaty", not to mention higher in butterfat. 
Feeding BOSS along with primarily alfalfa hay will make the butterfat levels *incredible*! Not to mention their coats will become silky soft & salon shiny!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 4, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> We don't milk, just keep the kids on the doe, and hadn't used alafalfa hay in 15 years of raising goats, but this year I talked my husband into buying a bale a day(45lbs) for my 18 does, while they are nursing and the kids are growing like crazy. The does are looking really good, I also feed a bale of mixed 2nd cutting grass hay(50lbs) a day, along with
> 1 lb of 16% pelleted goat feed per doe,  with 1/4 to 1/2 lb of crimped corn, and about 1/2 to 3/4 cup of dried beet pulp per doe. Beet pulp is also new this year.


What is crimped corn


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 5, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is flattened and cracked open, but not ground up.  Maybe some people refer to is as rolled corn.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 5, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have never seen it before... when I give corn, I give: fresh, cracked, or scratch grains)


----------



## poorboys (Mar 5, 2011)

MY MOLLY LOOKS LIKE THAT RIGHT AFTER SHE KIDS, I ADD ALFAFA TO HER GRAIN, AND IN THE AFTERNOON SHE GETS EXTRA ALFAFA CUBES. TO HELP BUILD THE WEIGHT BACK UP, ALSO THE BUMPS....HAVE YOU CONSIDERED GOAT POX?? MY NEICE HAS SOME GOATS, AND ONE OF THE DOES WAS A CARRIER, AND GAVE IT TO THE BABIES, LITTLE BUMPS, WITH SCABS ON THEM. SHE SAID IT WOULD BE 2 TO 3 WEEKS FOR IT TO RUN IT'S COURSE, I DON'T KNOW IF SHE;S TREATING IT WITH ANYTHING, BUT I KNOW IT'S CONTAGIOUS!!!!.


----------

